# what should i do with this mess



## spidermyles (Sep 20, 2011)

I Signed A Contract Last Fall To Reroof A Old House. Weather Turned Bad And Snow Fell Before Job Could Be Started, Decided To Wait Till Spring. It Is Still Not Complete, Here Is Why...
The House Was A Three Layer Cedar Shake Tear Off. We Expected To Have To Sheet The Entire Roof Deck & Possibally A Few Facia Boards, However As We Were Tearing Off The Aluminum Soffit & Facia Just Fell Off, In My Twenty Years Of Roofing Houses Just Like This One, Never Have I Seen A Building Structure This Poorly Built As Well As damaged. This Started As A Hail Damage Claim, Now That Its Torn Off And Temporarly Dried In. Nobody Will Pay The Excessive Cost Needed To Repair The Building. The Bottom 3 To 5 Feet HAS NO Raffters Left Much Less Facia Board, Ect... Repairs Are Not A Problem, However Someone Needs To Pay For It. Has Anyone Had This Problem Before? What Are The Leagle Options We Have?


----------



## rooferguy (Mar 4, 2011)

spidermyles said:


> I Signed A Contract Last Fall To Reroof A Old House. Weather Turned Bad And Snow Fell Before Job Could Be Started, Decided To Wait Till Spring. It Is Still Not Complete, Here Is Why...
> The House Was A Three Layer Cedar Shake Tear Off. We Expected To Have To Sheet The Entire Roof Deck & Possibally A Few Facia Boards, However As We Were Tearing Off The Aluminum Soffit & Facia Just Fell Off, In My Twenty Years Of Roofing Houses Just Like This One, Never Have I Seen A Building Structure This Poorly Built As Well As damaged. This Started As A Hail Damage Claim, Now That Its Torn Off And Temporarly Dried In. Nobody Will Pay The Excessive Cost Needed To Repair The Building. The Bottom 3 To 5 Feet HAS NO Raffters Left Much Less Facia Board, Ect... Repairs Are Not A Problem, However Someone Needs To Pay For It. Has Anyone Had This Problem Before? What Are The Leagle Options We Have?


dont you have in your contract that any excessive rot will be replaced at cost plus i do and i make sure that the H.O. knows that too


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

A ssume what rooferguy said is right. "dont you have in your contract that any excessive rot will be replaced at cost plus i do and i make sure that the H.O. knows that too."

I might try to read that long, long, long title after you edit it. Is there a question to come after that long title??
"I Signed A Contract Last Fall To Reroof A Old House. Weather Turned Bad And Snow Fell Before Job Could Be Started, Decided To Wait Till Spring. It Is Still Not Complete, Here Is Why...
The House Was A Three Layer Cedar Shake Tear Off. We Expected To Have To Sheet The Entire Roof Deck & Possibally A Few Facia Boards, However As We Were Tearing Off The Aluminum Soffit & Facia Just Fell Off, In My Twenty Years Of Roofing Houses Just Like This One, Never Have I Seen A Building Structure This Poorly Built As Well As damaged. This Started As A Hail Damage Claim, Now That Its Torn Off And Temporarly Dried In. Nobody Will Pay The Excessive Cost Needed To Repair The Building. The Bottom 3 To 5 Feet HAS NO Raffters Left Much Less Facia Board, Ect... Repairs Are Not A Problem, However Someone Needs To Pay For It. Has Anyone Had This Problem Before? What Are The Leagle Options We Have?"

Most titles consist of 2-6 words.


----------



## craigtew (Jun 25, 2011)

*Time To Call Judge Judy*

It looks like you're going to have to get the law involved with this one. It's always interesting when the customer thinks the quoted price is solid even if half the house needs be rebuilt upon beginning the work. Good luck from a Memphis roofing company.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I have all sorts of clauses in my contracts, rotten wood is extra, not responsible for delays outside of my control, only the work listed will be performed, etc.. 

However if the customer tells me they are not going to pay I'm not going to fix the wood and hope to win in court. 


Pretty much, what would I do? Have my lawyer send a letter to insurance and customer that they have 10 days to sign my change order or I will remove myself from the project and will have no intention of continuing. I would ensure I was compensated for the tear off and dry in. I would document with photos. I would wipe it from my books and my mind and move onto a profitable job. 


Never had a problem quite like this before. One more reason to hate storm work


----------



## Aaron (Sep 26, 2011)

Well, how did this one turn out?

My basic rule of thumb is to be clear on what the scope of work is, how much that costs, and that anything not listed in the scope of work is not included for the price listed. A vague ... or worse, unwritten ... scope of work is your worst enemy.


----------



## rooftrooper 1 (Nov 27, 2011)

do what ever it takes to get that check and keep your company name good thats the code to live by


----------

